# [SOLVED] Limited or no connectivity with wifi using win vista



## ellegon18 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello everyone. I am having an issue with a Dell studio 1535. I am trying to connect to the internet using both wifi and wired directly to the router and keep getting the same message "limited or no connectivity". It will see all the available wifi networks, and will even connect to the network, but no internet. I have used google and tried several solutions but to no avail. Also, just fyi, i currently have my desktop hardwired to router, and another laptop, ipad, ps3, wii, droid bionic and a couple of netbooks that all can connect to the router using wifi with no problem what so ever. I have also tried to connect to other networks with the same results. There are 2 network adapters, a broadcom netlink (tm) gigabit ethernet and a dell wireless 1397 wlan mini-card. Here is the ipconfig/all. Thanks in advance for any help given. 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{05BAC85D-A596-409D-AB74-CA8536899
A97}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity with wifi using win vista*

What firewall are you using?

When did this happen? Do you recall doing an update to any programs


----------



## ellegon18 (Dec 27, 2007)

This is actually a friends computer that asked me for help, so unfortunately I dont know any of that. As far as the firewall, I will check that asap and let you know.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity with wifi using win vista*

K, but if its anything other than the windows firewall, disable it completely and do a restart on the computer. See if it could connect. If it doesn't, try uninstalling the firewall, restart, and see how that goes.

It would help if you can tell me how this problem started as well.


----------



## ellegon18 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity with wifi using win vista*

The only firewall i was able to find was windows firewall, and i disabled and restarted it just to be safe. Still nothing. I talked to my friend and he told me it happened months ago and he doesn't believe any changes were made. But i will also say he is extremely low tech with computers, so who really knows.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity with wifi using win vista*

Your ipconfig shows that none of network adapters are connected or plugged in.

Plug or connect them and redo the ipconfig for me.


----------



## ellegon18 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity with wifi using win vista*

Can you explain what you mean by "plug or connect". This is a laptop and I'm not sure if you're asking me to open this casing up to find these adapters or something i need to so within windows vista. I have also noticed a few other things. Under network and sharing center, it shows "Access - Local Only" and then "Connection - Wireless Network Connection (Keith) Signal Strength: Excellent". When I view status i get "Wireless Network Connection Status". Under general, i have "IPv4 Connectivity: Local, IPv6 Connectivity: Limited, Speed 18.0 MBPS". Then under wireless properties, I get to "Keith Wireless Network Properties". It shows name, ssid, network type: access point, network availability: all users". Then i have a few options to check on or off under that. "Connect automatically is checked, Connect to a more preferred network if available is checked". Then I have "Connect even if the network is not broadcasting is UNCHECKED as well as Enable WLAN connection settings being UNCHECKED as well". I don't know if any of this is useful or not, but the enable WLAN check box is curious.


----------



## ellegon18 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity with wifi using win vista*

The WLAN setting had no effect, so i unchecked it again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity with wifi using win vista*

Your ipconfig /all output is not complete. Please try it again, this time attach it in a text file. Make sure to run it as Administrator.
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd, press enter. From the command prompt (black screen), Copy and Paste these ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt . Please attach the .txt file to be found in your Local Disk 'C' on your next post.


----------



## ellegon18 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity with wifi using win vista*

ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt isnt a valid command, so i then tried separating them. ipconfig /all works fine but >c:\ipconfig.txt keeps telling me "the syntax of the command is incorrect".


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity with wifi using win vista*

You have to run it in an elevated command.
Click on the Start Menu search box area type *cmd*, right click on cmd see at the top, and click on Run as Administrator.

Then, locate the .txt file to be found in your C Drive and attach it on your next post.


----------



## ellegon18 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity with wifi using win vista*

Thanks for the help, here is the txt file. I also tried disconnecting the reconnecting the wlan card internally just to see if possibly a loose connection and it had no affect either.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity with wifi using win vista*

Thanks 2xg on the ipconfig, (I'm reading too fast) 

ellagon, when did this problem started happening?

Can you tell me what firewall your using?


----------



## ellegon18 (Dec 27, 2007)

Accoeding to my friend, it stated a few months ago. He then had to disconnect his internet service for a while and never bothered with it till now. He says it worked fine before, now it doesnt. He really couldnt offer anything else. I looked for software firewalls ans only found the windows firewall. If you know of a sure fire way to check for them, I will be happy to do so. I also disablwd it already so none are enablwd right now.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity with wifi using win vista*

You're Welcome this-IT-guy and thanks for attaching the correct ipconfig /all output ellegon.

ellegon - Please try the following recommendations in this order:
Let's reset the TCP/IP and Winsock. 
Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter

Restart the computer after and test your connection after.

Verify that all your Network Services are Started from Control Panel.
Click on start and type services.msc press enter. On Dependency Tab, check the Dependecies make sure that they are also Started.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Workstation

Please report your progress to give us an update.


----------



## ellegon18 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity with wifi using win vista*

You guys are good, it worked. I'm online using wifi. Thanks so much. I reset the sockets and restarted and that's what did the trick.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Limited or no connectivity with wifi using win vista*

Great news!!


ellegon18 said:


> You guys are good, it worked. I'm online using wifi. Thanks so much. I reset the sockets and restarted and that's what did the trick.


Glad that that we could assist.

You're Welcome.


----------

